# Vetassess Employment Verification and Processing Timeline



## aus_ak (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi 

Could someone let me know how much time Vetassess is currently taking to give results for skill assessment? My friend had filed last year and it almost took 6 months? Is that the case now also? I filed on 25th Feb.

Also, if I have submitted a statutory declaration for my job responsibilities with all valid and true proofs like salary slips, appointment letter, experience letter, promotion letters etc. will vetassess call my employer to verify. I have provided the numbers but I dont know if vetassess will get satisfactory answers....for example the HR people may not be able to list my job responsibilities properly. They will most probably only be able to tell my tenure and designation in the company...

Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Vetassess typically quotes 8 to 12 weeks, however this can be delayed if your previous or current employer(s) are not prompt in responding to their enquiries. Yes, they can contact previous employers.

There is an "Urgency Request Form" you can use to request that they expedite your request - see forms here:

Download forms (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS

The key thing we advise our clients, especially those who are doing the VETASSESS process by themselves, is to carefully examine VETASSESS's requirements for supporting documents and make sure you satisfy all requirements - it's a lengthy read in the brochures that they provide, but it's important that you fully understand all the requirements in order to lodge a successful application that doesn't get held up for technical reasons.

Hope this helps - please advise if I can assist any further -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am also floating in same boat, submitted my documents last week of feb and and waiting time started.

May I ask you which VISA are you applying for and if you have appeared for IELTS.

Thanks Mark for valuable info. You have always been very kind helping. Thanks again.

Regards
Akshay


----------



## Harneek (Apr 21, 2013)

I am also in same pipeline. i applied for vetassess skill assessment on 16 Jan'13 but till date no info about my assessment. can anyone tell, what are the timelines for skill assessment? I applied through an agent and he also not able to confirm anything.


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

There standard timeline is 8 - 12 weeks, however sometimes it takes more than that depends on employer response. You better drop a mail to them stating the application date and request for status.

Regards


----------



## andro (May 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to apply assessment from vetassess. 

I have been working as research engineer dor 5 years and my current position is 
Assisstant manager in research and development department.Does this position in research and development can be selected as my occupation in vetassess research and development manager?

Regards,

Andro


----------



## Goaussie (May 14, 2013)

hi,

I have a quick question regarding statutory declaration. Has anyone applied for VETASSESS skill assessment from India? If so, could you tell me how can i make a statutory declaration?

Thanks in advance,
s


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 22, 2013)

Hello.

I am new to this forum and need advice on applications sent to Vetassess. I have applied online for 190 subclass in Mar 2013 and received an acknowledgement on 5 April 2013. As i have an upcoming birthday in Aug I have emailed an urgent request form to Vetassess yesterday, please can anyone advice on the timelines for the urgent request form? 
Thanks


----------



## alokkagarwal (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Firstly, Thank you for time to view this thread and answer it.

I am planning to apply for AU immigration under 190 category.

I would like know on how to claim points for Partner Skills.

So, I would like to know the requirement of IELTS score for the same for my spouse?

My spouse has finished her "Bachelor of Science in 2006" & "Master of Business Administration in 2008" and have 2-3 years of work experience in a field closely related to "Technical Writing" and also "Online Researcher".
So, I would need to know whether I should go with VETASSESS for her skills assessment to gain partner skills points?
Do I need to get her BSc assessed?
Do I need to get her MBA assessed?
Do I need to get her work experience assessed?

I am currently standing at around 60-65 points. Is it worth spending that amount to gain 5 points?

OR what approach should I take to gain partner skills points?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## Ravishastri05 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi friends 

can anyone tell me if the Experience letter that has been provided by my employer is notarized. The Vetassess will call my employer to confirm my roles and responsibilities.


----------



## ManUtd (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

Vetassess has completed my skills assessment and I have received the confirmation through email about the same. I can see the outcome as "Positive" on the website but I havent received the hard copy of the letter yet. Its almost 2 weeks now.

Does anyone know how long does it take to receive the hard copy from Vetassess. 

I am from Mumbai, India.

Thanks


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

My Vetassess took around 10 weeks. However, it could've been shorter as Vetassess emailed numerous times asking for additional documentation (which had no mention of in their website or any of their publications). You can fill out an urgency request form, though it is up to Vetassess whether or not they accept the request. 

It seemed that Vetassess did not contact my employers or referees. 

To ManUtd: My Vetassess letter arrived around 8 days after the date stated on the letter/the date when they printed out the document.


----------



## ManUtd (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Ashleigh,

My skill assessment is done. They didn't ask for any additional documents from me. 

I am waiting for the hard copy of my skills assessment as on their website I can see the final outcome as "Positive" when I login to my id. 

I want to know how long do they take to courier hard copy once they are done with assessment. 

Thanks.


----------



## ManUtd (Aug 30, 2013)

I received the hard copy few mins back


----------



## Amarpreetkr (Sep 26, 2013)

*Vetassess*

Dear Mr. Notham,

i am planning to apply for skills assessment but don't have reference letter as my employer would not give me a letter with the designation (Records Manager) which does not exist in our organization.

In such case, can i go ahead and give statutory declaration to vetassess. Please advise.

Amarpreet


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Amarpreet -

Yes you can, but you need to very carefully read the VETASSESS rules and requirements for statutory declarations and follow those rules exactly. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## GpGp (Jan 5, 2014)

*Vetassess Application Status*

Hi,

I saw your post... did you got your result of Vetassess Application letter. Can you please tell me its took how many weeks to receved and your points did mention on application result..


----------



## indigo888 (Feb 2, 2014)

How long does it take vetassess to complete processing at this time? Does it really take 8-10 weeks? Pls advise. Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Indigo888 -

Yes, even longer sometimes! There are no legal time limits imposed on skills assessment organisations (or the immigration dept) so it can be very hard to predict how long any application will take.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## SachinPo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I have recently filed assessment request to VETASSES along with the statutory declaration. 

Please let me know if anyone need the declaration format.

Best Regards,
S


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. My agent has submitted by husband's documents to Vetassess on 14th Jan 2014 from India under 190 subclass and we are yet to get a reply from them.

It has been over 5 months, isn't it taking abnormally long?

Have any of you faced similar delays?

- Parisha Darshit Vora


----------



## Marysrn (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

I need an assessment from vetassess against the occupation: private tutors, as I have been a private Maths tutor for 8 years.
I have the following problems:
1. I was self employed, not registered so I can only obtain letters of reference from the parents I was working for, as well as some payment receipts I gave them. Also, I have some contracts we signed with my clients. do you think this is enough proof?

2. Although I was working full time ( and more than that) this was with several students, so each of the contracts I have state only the hours that refer to a specific student. Someone needs to add all the hours to see that I was working full time. do I have to provide all the contracts of all these years?


----------



## Lizbot (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if it's possible to still lodge a 186 application while awaiting Vetassess results. I am under time pressure to transition from a working holiday visa to a ENS 186 so that I can continue to work for my current employer, but will not be able to wait the 10 - 12 week vet assess processing time ( I have about a month left with this employer on my working holiday visa. 

Is it a problem to lodge my visa after I've applied for vet assess, but without receiving the results? I realise there is a risk that might application would be refused, but other than that, will I jeopardise my 186 application in any way? 

Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Lizbot -

Assuming you're using the Direct Entry route for the 186 application, the skills assessment must have been completed as of the date of application or the visa will be refused, with no refund possible, etc. Better idea is to advise VETASSESS that you have a deadline and request expedited service - with evidence of an upcoming visa expiration date, they can get results often in a few weeks or less depending on your specifics.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Lizbot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to still lodge a 186 application while awaiting Vetassess results. I am under time pressure to transition from a working holiday visa to a ENS 186 so that I can continue to work for my current employer, but will not be able to wait the 10 - 12 week vet assess processing time ( I have about a month left with this employer on my working holiday visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizbot (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you Mark, that's extremely helpful. 

It'll cause some issues for me short term, but I really appreciate the blunt news now instead of a refused visa application, wasted money, etc.

I will look into expediting. 

Elizabeth


----------



## Lizbot (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi again, 

Sounds like I would be better off applying for a 457 given the timeframe. My employer is already qualified as a sponsor, and there doesn't appear to be a VETASSESS skills assessment component to delay things. Can anyone confirm this? 

I would try expediting the 186, but I wonder if VETASSESS would really consider my situation as dire as I would! 

Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## SohnayShah (Apr 24, 2015)

Dear Mr. Mark Northam Sir,
I need an advice about my points in Australia Skill Select EOI as under,
•	My age is going 31 in coming July
•	I have valid IELTS GT result with 6.0 Band in each module, with one year more validity
•	I passed Master of Commerce in 2006 (16 years full time study) from recognized university in Pakistan
•	I have more than 8 years’ experience of “Internal Auditor” (Paid Job) with employer in Pakistan
I want to know if, I would be eligible to apply EOI 189 Visa after assessing my educational & job experience skills from Vetassess? Or not?
In-fact, I have seen some people reported in this forum were unable to getting positive assessment by Vetassess. They also claimed that there were no any verifications from Vetassess to their employers but, Vetassess claimed they contacted their employers.

I need know what is normal process of Vetassess of verifications from the employers of applicants.
•	Will Vetassess send e mails or make call to my employer/supervisors or human resources department or not?
Or
•	Will Vetassess would not contact my employer & give me negative outcome of assessment without any reason?
I will be very thankful to you if, guide me accordingly.

Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi SohnayShah -

Thanks for the note - it not possible for me to do individual assessments here on the forum as there are simply too many details that are required in order to determine eligibility for a visa, especially a skilled visa. Re: contacting employers, VETASSESS certainly has the ability to do this if it chooses to - difficult to predict how/when/whether they will do so, but in my experience they don't do this in all cases, and sometimes only contact the employer if they need further information or clarification.

Applications for Australian visas often have to deal with three different sets of rules and regulations: skills assessment authority regulations, state and territory sponsorship regulations, and visa regulations from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. As a result, determining which visa(s) an applicant is eligible for and what the best visa is for an applicant is a complex question and not able to be answered in a quick back & forth emails or forum posts.

We offer a professional consultation designed to provide the time necessary to work through your situation, answer your questions, and gather enough information about your situation to determine exactly which visa(s) you may qualify for and the steps you would need to do to apply.

If you'd like to book a consultation, we offer this service by phone, Skype and at our office in Parramatta. For more information or to book, visit our website listed in my signature below.

Thanks again for the enquiry -

Best,

Mark Northam



SohnayShah said:


> Dear Mr. Mark Northam Sir,
> I need an advice about my points in Australia Skill Select EOI as under,
> •	My age is going 31 in coming July
> •	I have valid IELTS GT result with 6.0 Band in each module, with one year more validity
> ...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Jul 14, 2015)

*Vetassess*

Dear All,

is it possible for me to apply for a skill assessment to Vetassess?
Motor mechanic 
I have 2 years trade experience and a bachelor degree in mechanical engineering.

Please advise

Regards


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please provide me the statutory declaration format?

Thanks


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Hi Sachin*

Can you please provide me the statutory declaration format?

Thanks


----------



## eddie41 (Apr 8, 2017)

*Vetassess Assessment Information*

Dear Mr Mark Northam,

I am going to apply for the skills assessment and one of my employer's phone number is not active anymore because his company is closed down forever. However he has provided the email ID for contact. Do you think the vetassess will contact on phone or via email?

Your prompt reply will be much appreciated.
Anyone who had similar situation your suggessions are also welcome. 
Thank you in advance.

From Eddie


----------



## haky4all (Aug 1, 2017)

Please, I need the statutory format.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Statutory Declaration form for immigration department matters link:

https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...ents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf

As immigration is a federal matter, better to use Commonwealth statutory declaration form. Note rules on who can witness these and where it can be witnessed, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Figoria (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi!

For Fast Priority Processing, do you think payslips, statement of service and statutory declaration are enough evidence for employment verification?

Thank you
F.


----------

